
“Peter Thiel's 'Zero to One' Might Be the Best Business Book I've Read” - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/09/peter-thiel-zero-to-one-review/380738/
======
jseliger
I concur, for reasons discussed at length here:
[http://jseliger.wordpress.com/2014/09/24/zero-to-one-
peter-t...](http://jseliger.wordpress.com/2014/09/24/zero-to-one-peter-thiel-
and-blake-masters)

